# 2011 Shadow Cruiser 260Bhs For Sale



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Contact: "[email protected]" (Phoenix AZ Area)

2011 Shadow Cruiser 260BHS Travel Trailer

<<<< Stored Under Commercial Covered Storage >>>>

Asking $18,000.00

5,000 miles on Travel Trailer

•	New Dexter HD EZ-Flex Suspension System (New 2012)
•	New Maxxis Tires (5) (New 2012)
•	2x 30# Propane Tanks (Full)
•	2x Trojan T125 6V battery (New 2012)
•	Slideout - Dinette and Sofa (Approx. 4 feet in Interior Space Width)
•	22" LCD TV and DVD player (New)
•	Simulated wood plank floor throughout (excellent condition)
•	Front Gravel Protective Cover
•	Rear Corner Bunk with Stairs
•	Rear Bath/Shower
•	Skylight above Tub
•	Aero Covered Vent with Fan in Bath and above Queen Bed
•	Composite Counter Tops
•	Ducted AC / Heat
•	Booth Dinette
•	Front & Rear Stabilizer Jacks
•	Front Queen Bed with Storage (Gas-Shock Storage Cover)
•	Refrigerator / Freezer
•	AM/FM/CD Stereo
•	Hide-A-Bed Sofa / Storage
•	Metal Mini-blinds
•	Microwave / Oven
•	Fiberglass Exterior (excellent condition)
•	Roof caulk in excellent condition
•	Spare Tire with Cover
•	Center Kitchen with direct outside vent
•	Patio Awning (Electric)
•	Outside Shower
•	Sofa Overhead Storage Compartments
•	Clean Waste Tanks
•	Included: Equal-I-Zer Weight Distribution Anti-Sway Hitch / 1200# Bars
•	All Equipment and Appliances Work Excellent


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

UPDATED INFORMATION AND PICTURES

2011 Shadow Cruiser 260BHS Travel Trailer

Contact: "[email protected]" (Phoenix AZ Area)

&#149; Asking $18,000.00
&#149; Stored Under Commercial Covered Storage
&#149; 5,000 miles on Travel Trailer
&#149; New Dexter HD EZ-Flex Suspension System (New 2012)
&#149; New Maxxis Tires (5) (New 2012)
&#149; 2x 30# Propane Tanks (Full)
&#149; 2x Trojan T125 6V Battery with Covers (New &#150; 2012)
&#149; Slideout &#150; Dinette and Sofa (Approx. 4&#146; in Interior Space Width)
&#149; 22&#148; LCD TV and DVD player (New)
&#149; Simulated wood plank floor throughout (excellent condition)
&#149; Front Gravel Protection Cover
&#149; Rear Corner Bunk with Stairs
&#149; Rear Bath/Shower
&#149; Skylight above Tub
&#149; Aero Covered Vent with Fan in Bath and above Queen Bed
&#149; Ducted AC / Heat
&#149; Booth Dinette
&#149; Front & Rear Stabilizer Jacks
&#149; Front Queen Bed with Storage (Gas-Shock Storage Cover)
&#149; Refrigerator / Freezer
&#149; AM/FM/CD Stereo
&#149; Hide-A-Bed Sofa / Storage
&#149; Oven / Microwave
&#149; Metal Mini-blinds
&#149; Fiberglass Exterior (excellent condition)
&#149; Roof caulk in excellent condition
&#149; Spare Tire with Cover
&#149; Center Kitchen with direct outside vent
&#149; Patio Awning (Electric)
&#149; Outside Shower
&#149; Sofa Overhead Storage Compartments
&#149; Clean Waste Tanks
&#149; Includes Equal-I-Zer Weight Distribution Anti-Sway Hitch / 1200# Bars ($785.00 New)
&#149; All Equipment and Appliances Work Excellent

Specifications:
Exterior Length 28'8"
Exterior Width 8'
Exterior Height w/ AC 10'3"
Interior Height 6'4"
Bed Size 60"x74"
Dinette Bed Size 41"x81"
Sofa Size 64"
Axle Weight (lbs) 4,055
Hitch Weight (lbs) 540
Dry Weight (lbs) 4,595
GVWR (lbs) 7,540
Cargo Capacity (lbs) 2,945
Fresh Tank (gal) 36
Gray Tank (gal) 38
Black Tank (gal) 38
LP Bottle (lbs) 60
HWH Capacity 6 gal.
Power Conv. (amps) 55
Elec. Ign. Furn (BTU) 20K


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

SOLD


----------

